# How to damage a RAM module ?



## mohit (Apr 8, 2005)

hey guyz , i want to know if there is any possibility that I can damage my RAM modules without inducing physical damage to them and also without damaging any other part of my machine. My dealer has taken me for a ride and has given me some cheap RAM and he will replace it only if there is some problem with it and no physical damage. Need to teach this chap a lesson guyz with your help ofcourse. For my config please see my signature and advise.


----------



## sms_solver (Apr 8, 2005)

drop your ram into water for about 1 hour. take it out and the chances are your ram could be damaged. (physical damage) can not be seen.

I have not tried this method. Try at your own risk


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 8, 2005)

Firstly i would not recommend you going in for this prank, but if you still insist here goes. Dropping RAM in water will not harm it. The best and the cleanest silent killer is STATIC so charge up a plastic device or youself by walking on a carpet whearing slippers / synthetic stuff rubbing etc and touch the gold plated pins of the modules Thats it clean swift and no traces.


----------



## chaos (Apr 8, 2005)

pradeep_chauhan said:
			
		

> Firstly i would not recommend you going in for this prank, but if you still insist here goes. Dropping RAM in water will not harm it. The best and the cleanest silent killer is STATIC so charge up a plastic device or youself by walking on a carpet whearing slippers / synthetic stuff rubbing etc and touch the gold plated pins of the modules Thats it clean swift and no traces.


Just make sure you don't touch any other component. You don't want any fried transistors on your motherboard, do you? Detach the RAM modules and then touch it


----------



## technoteen (Apr 8, 2005)

ya first remove your ram from your motherboard and take as much away from your comp as you can and not taker a sweater(winter pullover) and rub it over your hair (it induces a great static charge in by body, so much that even touching the complete palm to wall genrates spark in the palm) and now just ouch the golden connectors of the ram. now just amke sure that you dont have static charge on you or on the ram and then reinstall the ram


----------



## club_pranay (Apr 8, 2005)

just put the connectors in series circuit with a 12 volt bulb (use AC to DC voltage adaptors as storage battries will blow the chip to bits). i like this topic


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 8, 2005)

Take it out of your Cabinet

Take a hammer & Start bam bam bam bam bam bam, 

Mission compleated, RAM Distroyed


----------



## technoteen (Apr 8, 2005)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Take it out of your Cabinet
> 
> Take a hammer & Start bam bam bam bam bam bam,
> 
> Mission compleated, RAM Distroyed



thats the best way  but he clearly mentioned that no physical damge


----------



## mohit (Apr 8, 2005)

how can i discharge myself completely from any static charge present on my body ??


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 8, 2005)

Take a shower
and dont dry yourself


----------



## enoonmai (Apr 8, 2005)

Another good way and one that's preferred is to either get yourself a ESD-safe wrist strap and plug/attach it into a metal (non powder-coated) surface while you are working. You can also keep the case cover on the floor and touch the non powder coated part of the case to ground yourself.


----------



## ishaan (Apr 8, 2005)

will rubbing da ram wid a magnet spoil it ?


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 8, 2005)

The rubbing qmight physically scar the IC or dammage the PCB apart from this : No Dammage.


----------



## Sankalp (Apr 9, 2005)

Guys Have u noticed that when u switch on a monitor the screen collects a lot of static electricity 

Same is the case with tv.

Well he can use that to damage the ram


----------



## roshbinarc (Apr 9, 2005)

good topic


----------



## NikhilVerma (Apr 9, 2005)

I have a solution,.....

Take two wires 
Connect them to your switch board... 
Connect them to your RAM.. 

It will be fried internally in seconds...

[KIDS : Don't try this at home]


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 9, 2005)

come on guys lets put our collective intelligence to some creative task.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 9, 2005)

u cant take it by ya hand and damage it cos once u hold it with hand the static is passed on to it.. and i suppose u can find out how it got damaged using a ROM READER... i think like ennonmai suggested wear a wrist band and hold it and u can keep it in front of a tv that is jus switched off or a comp monitor.. they will have the static that is enuff to damage it..


----------



## mohit (Apr 9, 2005)

How can i damage the RAM using the static electricity produced by my monitor/TV as Sankalp said ? Should i just take the RAM and place its gold pins on the TV screen or monitor and then turn it on ? Will that screw it ?


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 9, 2005)

yes it shld screw it to a certain extent.. but make sure u dont touch the inner part of the ram.. also keep the ram parallel to the monitor or tv... if there is static that is enuff to damage it will get..


----------



## Sankalp (Apr 9, 2005)

Wanna make sure that ur RAM goes out of order.    Then try finding a van de graff generator somewhere near ur home.   

I damn sure 1 million volts of static electricity is gonna do ur job.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 10, 2005)

well guys ...... if start a topic saying 
"Tell me how a RAM is made ......"

how many of you will answer .... 

one more idea ....
sell the RAMs saying its a good quality RAM ..... 
and buy new ones 

and pleeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaseeeee do tell us what u did !!!

this is the best topic in the forum ...
Raaabo sud giv u a price .....


----------



## rk (Apr 10, 2005)

what is name of ur ram manufacturer


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 6, 2008)

Get that dealer, although the static trick sould get him and tell us what actually happened!


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 6, 2008)

U just bumped in a 3yr old thread..........


----------



## hullap (Aug 6, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Get that dealer, although the static trick sould get him and tell us what actually happened!




was this on purpose?


----------



## paid (Aug 6, 2008)

Ask the manufacturer


----------



## nileshgr (Aug 6, 2008)

paid said:


> Ask the manufacturer


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 7, 2008)

THis is the best topic on the digit forums yet  adn i love this thread,


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Aug 7, 2008)

I know this is bumped, but wrap the entire ram in aluminium foil, to make sure several parts of it touch the foil, and give it a nice 12/24 volt dc supply


----------



## nileshgr (Aug 7, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> I know this is bumped, but wrap the entire ram in aluminium foil, to make sure several parts of it touch the foil, and give it a nice 12/24 volt dc supply


i have another trick  dip your ram in cold tap water wrapped in aluminium foil, take an inverter or car battery and place both the terminals using wires in the water!


----------



## [rApToR] (Aug 8, 2008)

Crazy minds out there made to think 4 destruction !


----------



## easyrecognition (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi. If anyone is still interested in buying ESD control devices, contact me on 0939-135-6736.


----------

